# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  حصري أون لاين - مقابلة مع عصـــــــــــام الحاج

## Ehab M. Ali

*عصـــــــــــام الحاج – حصري أونلاين

مواصلة  لتميز منبر مريخاب أون لاين ومتابعته للجمعية العمومية القادمة .. ولسماع  جميع الأصوات والاراء .. اليوم نواصل وفي معيتنا مرشح الأمانة العامة  ..الأستاذ عصام الحـــــاج 
 نرجو ذكر المصدر عند النقل 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عصام الحاج – مرشح منصب الأمين العام
حاوره: إيهاب محمد علي


 * كيف يري عصام الحاج الجمعية العمومية القادمة؟
في رايي أن هذه الجمعية ستكون مميزة عن سابقاتها لأن السمة الغالبة للعضوية هي عضوية مستقطبة وليست مستجلبة، فالعضوية المستجلبة ولائها للافراد وليس للمؤسسة 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* 
* كيف تري منصب الأمين العام بين عصام الحاج وطارق سيد المعتصم؟؟؟
هذا في إطار الديمقراطية  فالتنافس مشروع جداً وأنا أرحب بالتنافس مع أي شخص وفي اي موقع بالمريخ والقول الفصل لأهل الجمعية العمومية وهم أهل المريخ، ولو كان الأمر بيدي لما سمحت بمنافسة مثل هذه لانها قد تفقد المريخ شخصاً في مقتبل العمر ولديه الرغبة ويملك إمكانيات  لا بأس بها مثل طارق المعتصم، فاذا اختارت الجمعية الخيار الآخر ولم تنحاز لطارق فهذا يعني فقد مجلس الادارة لشخص مميز مثل طارق. فإن خسرت أنا فانا لي عشرة أعوام خارج المريخ ولكن خسارة طارق تعني خسارة المريخ لطارق لمدة لأربعة اعوام كاملة 

* إذن أنت تعتمد الخبرة كمعيار اساسي للنجاح؟؟؟
أنا أجزم بأن الشخص الذي يبدأ كقيادياً في المريخ يكون هو الاكثر عرضة للفشل من النجاح، لذا فانا لا أري داعي لتعريض هذا الشاب لتجربة تحسب عليه فالطبيعي أن يبدأ الشخص من الأندية الصغري أو اللجان المساعدة ثم يتدرج لمجلس الادارة ثم المواقع القيادية. 

* ولكن جمال الوالي جاء بنفس الطريقة التي تقيس عليها طارق المعتصم؟؟؟
جمال الوالي لو تدرج لحقق أضعاف ما حققه من نجاحات الآن، ولو تلاحظ أن جمال الوالي الآن يختلف تماما عن جمال قبل ثماني سنوات، فقد صقلته التجارب وقوت عوده .. لذا تجدني حريصاً علي وجود طارق بالمريخ واذا عملت أنا فلن أعمل كثيراً لأن المستقبل للشباب لذا فانا حريص علي طارق
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* 
* كيف تري عدم ترشح محمد جعفر قريش للأمانة العامة؟؟
محمد جعفر قريش أخ عزيز وأنا أعتبره من خيرة ابناء المريخ وقد عمل بجدية في الفترات السابقة وعطاؤه مميز واخلاقه عالية، ولكني كنت علي يقين من زهده في العمل في مجلس الادارة .. فحدث وإن كان علي خلاف مع المجلس السابق وكنت من الذين سعوا اليه وارجعوه ولكنه زهد تماماً في العمل الإداري .. واقول لك كنت متيقن تماما لعدم ترشخ قريش للمجلس الجديد ضدي، وفي ايام المجلس السابق كنا بصدد تحرك علي كافة الروابط والتجمعات المريخية مثل رابطة أطباء المريخ ومهندسي المريخ والمرأة وكل الكيانات ونهاية بمجلس الإدارة ولكن تداعيات كأس السودان والاستهداف الذي حدث من الاتحاد العام حد من هذه التحركات وبعدها كان التفرغ للانتخابات
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

** المجلس السابق في نظرك؟؟
دعني اقدم اعتذاري لكل مجلس ادراة ناي المريخ .. فالادارة عمل شاق ومضن ومرهق للحد البعيد .. فيجب علينا أن نحمد ونشكر ونقدر لكل من عمل في مجالس المريخ


* وكيف تري مجلس الشوري؟؟؟
أنا في المبدأ مع احترام كبار ورموز المريخ فهم قادة المريخ وإحترامهم يجب ألا يكون محل مساومة .. فمن لا يحترمهم لا يحترم المريخ 


* إذن أنت مع استمرار مجلس الشوري؟؟؟
نعم .. ولكن لي رؤيتي حول هذا الامر حيث أري ضرورة تقسيم مجلس الشوري لقسمين القسم الاول ويسمي مجلس الشرف المريخي وهو مجلس شرفي ينضم اليه كل من أعطي وخدم المريخ  والقسم الثاني هو جسم (شوري) يمكن تسميته بالمجلس الشوري أو المجلس الاستشاري أو اي اسم في هذا الخصوص وتقتصر عضويته علي من تولوا مناصب في مجالس المريخ المختلفة أو في الاتحادات .. وهذا طبعاً لضمان عنصر الخبرة 



*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

** قُفل باب الترشيحات أمس علي تقدم 18 مرشح قدموا أنفسهم لمقاعد العضوية، كيف تري ذلك؟؟
هذا العدد كبير ولكنه ظاهرة صحية ودليل علي أن العمل الاداري اصبح جاذباً في المريخ، ولكني أري أنه علي كبار المريخ تقليل هذا العدد ليصبح اقل حتي يعين الناخب علي اختيار العناصر الأفضل 

* هناك مرشحتان تقدمتا لهذا لشغل مقاعد العضوية؟؟؟
أنا مع وجود المرأة في المريخ، وصفوية المجتمع المريخي تجعل وجود المرأة في المريخ ضروري فقبل اكثر من عشرين عاما كانت نفسية أحمد الأمين عضو في مجلس المريخ .. ومن هنا أدعو كل الأخوات في المريخ لتفعيل دورهن وعدم الإكتفاء بالتشجيع ويجب إدخال مناشط المرأة وتفعيل النادي الأسري

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

** رؤية عصام الحاج للاستثمار في المريخ؟؟؟
الاستثمار عمل أساسي ويجب أن يكون أحد الهموم الاساسية للمجلس القادم، فتقديرنا الكامل للأخ جمال الوالي وما بذله من وقت وجهد ومال بسخاء وهذا امر إستثنائي وليس بالضرورة أن يتكرر، فجمال الوالي وصلاح إدريس هما شخصيات إستثنائية في الوسط الرياضي فأثرياء الحركة الرياضية لم يقدموا ما قدمه جمال وصلاح .. لذا اعلي المجلس الجديد أن ينتهز فرصة وجود الاخ جمال الوالي علي رئاسة النادي لولوج عالم الإستثمار وأن يقيموا إستثمارات تكفي المريخ وتمكنه من المضي قدما بمشروعاته وتجعل من رئاسة النادي عملاً جاذباً ويجب كذلك الاستعانة بحبراء في مجال التسويق، فانا اجزم بانه لولا وجود جمال الوالي علي رئاسة المريخ لما ترشح كل هذا العدد .

* كيف تقيم تسجيلات هذا العام؟؟؟
التسجيلات رائـــــــــــعة .. وأري انها حققت المطلوبات الفنية مما يمهد الطريق لبطولات خارجية .. ولكن يجب أن تكون الادارة قوية ورشيدة وفاعلة ومنضبطة وتمارس الانضباط علي أعلي درجاته، ويجب ان نجد العون من الاتحاد وأجهزته في البرمجة والمنافسات حتي لا تكون هذه الاشياء عبء علي الفريق

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

** حال فوزكم .. هل ستتعاونون مع الاتحاد العام والاتحاد المحلي؟؟؟
يجب علينا التعاون مع كل الاتحادات ويجب علينا تصحيح الاعوجاجات خاصة في الاتحاد العام وبالتعاون مع كل الرياضيين والاتحادات الاخري وبالاخص أندية الدوري الممتاز .. ويجب أن يكون هناك تنسيق بيننا والهلال بخصوص الاتحاد لأن هذا الاتحاد يعيش علي خلافات المريخ والهلال 

* كلمة أخيرة؟؟
المجتمع الرياضي الآن يعاني من نفلات حاد وهذه الانفلاتات قد إستشرت وللأسف إنتقلت من الوسط الرياضي للأوساط الأخري الفنية وغيرها لأن المجتمع الرياضي هو الذي يصدر (السمح والكعب) للأوساط الأخري فينبغي ضبط هذا الوسط ضبطا كاملاً وهذا ياتي بضبط المؤسسات، فيجب علينا ضبط المريخ من الداخل ومن ثم ضبط الخارج  ويجب علي السلطات بمستوي الوزارة الاتحادية والولائية أن تكون هي العون في هذا الضبط.


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بالتوفيق للاستاذ عصام الحاج 
تخريمة :
ابدااااااااااااااااع لكن يا ايهاب مزيد من التطور والخبطات 

*

----------


## ابولين

*الف الف شكر يا هندسة 
أسال الله العلي القدير ان يولي من يخدم المريخ
*

----------


## عجبكو

*روعة يا ايهاب و حصرياتك رائعة 


بالتوفيق لعصام او طارق اي كان الفائز منهما 

*

----------


## مرهف

*شكرا هوبا ماشاء الله عليك عمل احترافي بمعني الكلمة محاور لبق لا يشق له غبار
القلب اصبح بين اثنين والاثنين غاليين علينا
ليس بينهم خاسر ولا كاسب
فالاثنان وجهين لعملة حمراء تشع عشقا للمريخ
حفظهما الله ووفق اي منهما لخدمة المريخ الكيان
...

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*روعة روعة يا إيهاب
مجهود مقدر
ومتابعة لصيقة للحدث
ومحاور أكثر من رائعة
ونقاط مثيرة للجدل


مشكووووووور على المجهود
وبالتوفيق فى مقبل الحصريات ...

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لك التحية والتقدير اخي ايهاب على هذا الابداع المتواصل 
وبالتوفيق للاستاذ عصام الحاج 
*

----------


## samawal

*إبدااااع حد الإشباع
تسلم إيهاب على العمل
الجميل الرائع .. وشكراً 
عصام الحاج على الإحترافية 
العالية

*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*نقاط عديدة فوق الحروف
تسلم ياايهاب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا شكرا ايهاب الرائع
بالجد نفتخر بتواجدك بيننا
اسئلة رائعة وجادة وتهدف لاخراج مافي جوف المرشحين للصالح المريخي

*

----------


## كورينا

*الشكر للرائع جداً أستاذنا إيهاب محمد على
ونتمنى التوفيق لكل من يخدم المريخ الكيان
ويضحي بماله ووقته من أجل رفعته
*

----------


## ezzeo

*شكرا ...قريش ... كفيت و وفيت __________ ومرحب بكل من يخدم الاحمر الوهاج..... مشكوووووووور ايهاب محمد على و مزيدا من الابداع و التطور يا صفوة ... 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*شكرا ايهاب .
نعم الأمين العام أنت عصام الحاج
*

----------


## Deimos

*شكراً إيهاب علي هذا الحوار الرائع وشكراً أستاذ عصام الحاج وأنت تضع النقاط علي الحروف ...

بالتوفيق لكل من عصام الحاج وطارق سيد المعتصم .. سواءً فاز هذا أو ذاك فليس هنالك خسارة لأن المريخ هو الرابح الأكبر .. لكننا كنا نطمع بوجودهما الإثنان في المجلس الجديد ...
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تسلم يا هندسة
*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكور يا قلب .. :0144:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*مشكور ياهوبا

*

----------

